
The lesson from Elon Musk’s ‘funding secured’ mess is to never tweet - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/8/7/20758944/elon-musk-twitter-tesla-funding-secured-private-420
======
whenchamenia
The lesson from Elon Musk’s ‘funding secured’ mess is to never lie reguarding
your publicly traded companys finances in a tweet _

